# can i fit 27 backs on stock honda rancher



## savilcr (Sep 22, 2010)

i might have to cut the fenders or lift but just wondering if anyone has done this. Its a 2007 honda rancher 400 FA


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6989

Check through that thread, if you haven't already.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

they will fit fine it will not pull them that is the turd of hondas just saying but they are horid in mud preaty decent trail machines spit that


----------

